# Tissot Caseback Wrench



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all

I don't suppose someone has a wrench to fit a Tissot Seastar caseback that i could borrow do they ?

it's a ten sided nut shaped kind of thing.

I have tried a sticky ball with no sucess it is on so tight.

The previous owner obviously had a good go at it to , then tried to file out the damage he had caused.

It needs the canon pinion tightening , the watch is working but the hands aren't moving as they should.

Have tried my local jewellers etc but with no joy.

Any help most appreciated

Cheers

Andy


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I am not sure if these would be any help,










If they are you can get them here,

http://www.clockparts-uk.co.uk/contents/en-us/d112.html


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

trackrat said:


> I am not sure if these would be any help,


Thanks i'll get them a look

cheers

Andy


----------

